

Sitting, Standing, or Lay-Down Desk? - GigabyteCoin

I have just moved into a new place. The ceilings are pure white, I have a sleeping pad for a mattress, and am tempted to setup a "lay down desk" of sorts.<p>I picture myself laying down on the mattress, with my desktop projected onto the ceiling above me, a mouse sitting on the ground, and a wireless keyboard on my lap.<p>Would this be "better for you" than sitting down at a desk, do you think? How about compared to a standing desk?
======
cobychapple
I think you'd probably just wind up with bedsores.

~~~
GigabyteCoin
I was thinking that might be a possibility as well.

If I made a point to get up from work every hour, could that prevent them? And
ultimately, would this be better than a standing desk in any way?

If not, looks like I will be building a standing desk.

